# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [Question] 180 degree turn script

## 180degree

Hey, 

Been looking all over for a simple 180 degree AHK turn script for Overwatch (with adjustable turn speed) to no avail.

Happy to pay if anyone can hook me up.

Thanks.

----------


## syscall78

Is free you can test.



```
#SingleInstance Force
#Persistent
#NoEnv
#InstallKeybdHook
#InstallMouseHook
#MaxThreads 255
#MaxMem 4095
#MaxHotkeysPerInterval 99000000
#HotkeyInterval 99000000
SetMouseDelay, -1
SendMode, Input
SetBatchLines, -1
SetWorkingDir, %A_ScriptDir%
sleep(period := 1, Mode := "P") 
{
    static Frequency, MinSetResolution, PID
    if (Mode = "P")
    {
        pBatchLines := A_BatchLines
        SetBatchLines, -1
        if !Frequency
            DllCall("QueryPerformanceFrequency", "Int64*", Frequency)
        DllCall("QueryPerformanceCounter", "Int64*", Start)
        Finish := Start + ( Frequency * (period/1000))
        loop
            DllCall("QueryPerformanceCounter", "Int64*", Current)
        until (Current >= Finish)
        SetBatchLines, %pBatchLines%
    }
    return
}

global spin_add, spin_sub, spin_total

$NumpadAdd::_spin_add()

$NumpadSub::_spin_sub()

$Right:: ; Spin Test Key
spin_total :=(spin_add - spin_sub) * 10
Loop, 10 {
	Sleep 1
	SendMouse_RelativeMove(spin_total, 0)
} return

_spin_add(){ ; Adds Units to Spin Duration
if (spin_total < 50000){
	++spin_add
	ToolTip, spin is now`n%spin_total%`n%spin_sub%`n%spin_add%
	Sleep 1000
	ToolTip
}else{
	send, {NumpadAdd}
	}
}

_spin_sub(){
if (spin_total >= 49999) {
	--spin_sub
	ToolTip, spin is now`n%spin_total%`n%spin_sub%`n%spin_add%
	Sleep 1000
	ToolTip
}else{
	send, {NumpadSub}
	}
}

SendMouse_RelativeMove(x, y){ ; send fast relative mouse moves
	DllCall("mouse_event", "UInt", 0x01, "UInt", x, "UInt", y) ; move
}

$NumpadMult:: ; Clears Spin Units to 0
	spin_add:=0
	spin_sub:=0
return

middle_wheel:
*$MButton:: ; 180 Degree Turn
if (A_ThisHotKey && A_TimeSincePriorHotkey > 100){	
	SendMouse_RelativeMove(spin_total, 0)
}return

*$WheelLeft:: ; 90 Degree Left
if (A_ThisHotKey && A_TimeSincePriorHotkey > 100){
	SendMouse_RelativeMove(-spin_total/2, 0)
}return

*$WheelRight:: ; 90 Degree Right
if (A_ThisHotKey && A_TimeSincePriorHotkey > 100){
	SendMouse_RelativeMove(spin_total/2, 0)
}return
```

----------


## 180degree

*@syscall78* Tried it, does not seem to do anything, tried borderless, windowed etc. Can't get it to work at all  :Frown:  Thanks a lot for trying to help out though, much appreciated.

EDIT: Or do I need to edit anything within the script to see any effect at all? I never dabbled with AHK before so no idea if I need to change any of the data to actually make it do something. (I imagine it could be set to do nothing and that I am supposed to tweak it until it does what i want with my sensitivity etc?)

----------


## syscall78

Yes you need the modifier to adjust the keys and speed

----------

